# Do dead parts of plants cause ammonia?



## daaaaaan

well


----------



## Dr. Giggles

to Aquatic plants forum


----------



## huntx7

I think so... then again, I'm no plant expert.


----------



## daaaaaan

I found out rotting plants do


----------



## huntx7

Anything rotting causes ammonia to my knowledge.


----------



## edcal

yes, just remove dead leaves as they die


----------



## illnino

no, but when they die, they will release nitrate(relativeally harmless) which they have taken out of the tank for their growth.


----------



## rbp 4 135

no dying plants do not relese ammonia, however as illnino sad they do release nitrates


----------



## Judazzz

Decaying plants do release ammonia: maybe not in large quantities, but ammonia is one of the byproducts of organic decomposition - of both animal and plant tissue.


----------



## Husky_Jim

Judazzz said:


> Decaying plants do release ammonia: maybe not in large quantities, but ammonia is one of the byproducts of organic decomposition - of both animal and plant tissue.
> [snapback]1052601[/snapback]​


Well said Jonas!


----------



## piranha98

yes anything decaying will cause ammonia so id clean your tank soon and take them out


----------



## o snap its eric

which will cause algea bloom which im in battle with since a few of my plants died for some unknown reason.


----------



## werdna

just be safe and remove the dead parts


----------

